# angelschein für maas in holland



## gregory duveau (26. September 2004)

hi ! welcher angelschein brauche ich für in der maas in holland zu angeln ? was kostet es ? 

MFG gregory


----------



## Lachsy (26. September 2004)

*AW: angelschein für maas in holland*

hi gregory
http://www.ovb.nl/cms/publish/content/showpage.asp?pageid=417
Zugelassenen Ködern und nur einer Rute , sportvisakte bekommste bei der post

Nicht-zugelassenen Ködern und/oder zwei Ruten  sportvisakte+vergunning

mfg Lachsy


----------



## gregory duveau (26. September 2004)

*AW: angelschein für maas in holland*

nur 1 rute ? mit der grossen visakte mit 3 auf karpfen ? habe ich das richtig verstanden oder algemein nur 1 rute ?


danke lachsy


----------



## Palometta (26. September 2004)

*AW: angelschein für maas in holland*



			
				gregory duveau schrieb:
			
		

> nur 1 rute ? mit der grossen visakte mit 3 auf karpfen ? habe ich das richtig verstanden oder algemein nur 1 rute ?
> 
> 
> danke lachsy



Eine kleine Anmerkung 

Es ist zwar gestattet eine (Zusatz ) karte zu kaufen es wird aber schon in der Grooten Verunnigung darauf hingewiesen das diese Karte (fast) nirgens ausgegeben wird.
Das heißt max. zwei Ruten .

Und bei dem Fischbestand halte ich das auch für ausreichend.  

Gruß
Palometta


----------

